# Otocinclus cocama and Carinotetraodon travancoricus



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

Nice photos!  Especially the Oto on the glosso (hope I identified the plant correctly---still learning here!)


----------



## TLy (Oct 20, 2014)

Saxtonhill said:


> Nice photos!  Especially the Oto on the glosso (hope I identified the plant correctly---still learning here!)


Thanks! It's actually HC but looking at that picture, it does look quite similar to glosso haha.


----------



## RexDart (Aug 12, 2013)

Lucky fish. How are they getting along?


----------



## TLy (Oct 20, 2014)

RexDart said:


> Lucky fish. How are they getting along?


The puffers don't seem to acknowledge the otos, they each do their own thing, but only time will tell.


----------



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

TLy said:


> Thanks! It's actually HC but looking at that picture, it does look quite similar to glosso haha.


HC!  Thanks for the correction!


----------



## caique (Mar 16, 2012)

Where did you get your Otocinclus cocama? Would like to pick up six or so .


----------



## DBridges (Sep 22, 2009)

Very cool picture! My wife loved the puffer. Personally, I think think that Oto is pretty cool.

David

Bump: Very cool picture! My wife loved the puffer. Personally, I think think that Oto is pretty cool.

David


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 22, 2013)

Yes, nice photography! I love both of those species!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JavaMossBlues (Dec 20, 2014)

That Oto is gorgeous! I'm pretty jealous of that fish. That carpet looks like its filling in well too.


----------



## TLy (Oct 20, 2014)

caique said:


> Where did you get your Otocinclus cocama? Would like to pick up six or so .


I got 5 of them from TheWetSpot's eBay. They came in great condition. The seller has a website so you can order through phone or e-mail too. I believe they're an actual fish store somewhere.

Bump:


DBridges said:


> Very cool picture! My wife loved the puffer. Personally, I think think that Oto is pretty cool.
> 
> David
> 
> ...


Thanks 

Bump:


Tyrone said:


> Yes, nice photography! I love both of those species!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! They have been great so far besides being such picky eaters haha.

Bump:


JavaMossBlues said:


> That Oto is gorgeous! I'm pretty jealous of that fish. That carpet looks like its filling in well too.


Mhm! Their zebra/tiger pattern is what drew me in


----------



## jmsaltfish797 (Oct 27, 2012)

TLy said:


> I got 5 of them from TheWetSpot's no ebay links allowed They came in great condition. The seller has a website so you can order through phone or e-mail too. I believe they're an actual fish store somewhere.
> 
> Actually the wet spot is a real store. They are located in Portland oregon. If any of you guys ever have a chance to make it to this area I highly recommended checking it out. Never been to any LFS that compares.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

caique said:


> Where did you get your Otocinclus cocama? Would like to pick up six or so .


If you are still looking try msjinkzd (pt member and has a website with same name). I just got some last week, sadly one didn't survive shipping but the others are doing well.


----------

